# cuadros de empresa



## needtranslation

Tenho uma retroversão de pt - es, e a minha dúvida é saber como se traduz para espanhol "cuadros de empresa" mas a nivel geral ou seja todas as pessoas que fazem parte da empresa.


----------



## Pailar

puedes ser *"plantilla"*

ese término hace referencia a todas las personas que trabajan en un empresa.
no sé si te refieres a eso!!!


----------



## needtranslation

Puede ser , es que el contexto no está muy definido : "identificaram-se algumas necessidades de formação para os quadros das empresas de media"


----------



## Carfer

'_Quadro_', na acepção em que o empregamos aqui, corresponde melhor a '_ejecutivo_' ou '_mando_'. '_Plantilla_' é mais genérico, visto que compreende todo o pessoal da empresa ou serviço e não apenas o pessoal dirigente ou de chefia.


----------



## needtranslation

Muito obrigado !


----------



## Tomby

needtranslation said:


> Puede ser , es que el contexto no está muy definido : "identificaram-se algumas necessidades de formação para os _quadros das empresas de media_"


Talvez se refira aos _mandos __intermedios_.
TT.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

needtranslation said:


> Tenho uma retroversão de pt - es, e a minha dúvida é saber como se traduz para espanhol "cuadros de empresa" mas a nivel geral ou seja todas as pessoas que fazem parte da empresa.


 Entiendo que quieres traducir al portugués. Si se refiere a todo el personal de una empresa yo diría "quadro de pessoal" ou "quadro do pessoal" (Brasil)


----------



## needtranslation

no, es una traducción para español "para os quadros de empresa". Pienso que el autor se refiere a "ejecutivos" como ya lo ha dicho Carfer


----------



## Tomby

Yo no he querido decir nada porque he pensado que podría ser un lapsus, pero he tenido la misma idea que WhoSoyEu ya que la palabra "cuadro" con "c" inicial no existe en portugués.
TT.


----------



## needtranslation

Si, perdonen pero ya confundo los dos , es que he pasado la semana a traducir y ya escribo portuñol ! sorry


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

needtranslation said:


> Tenho uma retroversão de pt - es, e a minha dúvida é saber como se traduz para espanhol "cuadros de empresa" mas a nivel geral ou seja todas as pessoas que fazem parte da empresa.


 
Minha primeira intuição foi dizer *organigrama*. Já depois de ler os outros posts fiquei na dúvida. 
 
Abraços.


----------



## Tomby

needtranslation said:


> Tenho uma retroversão de pt - es, e a minha dúvida é saber como se traduz para espanhol "cuadros de empresa" mas a nivel geral *ou seja todas as pessoas que fazem parte da empresa*.


Em Espanha existe a palavra "_*nómina*_" que é a relação de todos os empregados de uma empresa embora a gente considere que se trata da "_hoja de salários_" [folha de pagamento]. Tecnicamente são conceitos distintos.
TT.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> '_Quadro_', na acepção em que o empregamos aqui, corresponde melhor a '_ejecutivo_' ou '_mando_'. '_Plantilla_' é mais genérico, visto que compreende todo o pessoal da empresa ou serviço e não apenas o pessoal dirigente ou de chefia.


 
Na Espanha mesmo isso. Ejecutivos de segundo nível, técnicos e mandos. Vejam


----------



## needtranslation

Muito obrigado, contudo segundo o link enviado, pelos visto o termo cuadro tambem pode ser aplicado, mas como não encontrei este termo em nenhum glossário ... o melhor é mesmo "ejecutivos " ou mando.


----------



## Mangato

needtranslation said:


> Muito obrigado, contudo segundo o link enviado, pelos visto o termo cuadro tambem pode ser aplicado, mas como não encontrei este termo em nenhum glossário ... o melhor é mesmo "ejecutivos " ou mando.


 

A diferência está en que p. ej. um engenheiro responsável de qualquer projecto sem pessoal a seu encargo, não é un mando, e um quadro.

Cá nas empresas tambembém são conhecidos por _personal de estructura_.

Acredito que o nome _cuadros_ foi dado por ocupar quadrinho nos organigramas de gestião empresarial. Veja

Os ejecutivos de primeiro nível, Directores Gerais, Diretores Adjuntos, e Diretores de Departamentos, Secretarios Generales etc. não se consideram _cuadros_, são_ personal de Dirección o Alta Dirección_

_Cumprimentos._


----------

